# Lovespell



## thefarmerdaughter (Jul 6, 2013)

another from soapsupplies.net  This one I'm very happy with!  Suppose to be red white and black (like a White Stripes album cover \m/(**)\m/) I chickened out on the amt of charcoal and wound up with gray. But I don't care 'cause it smells awesome!!


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 6, 2013)

That is beautiful. I also use their LoveSpell, it is my favorite.


----------



## theath2010 (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it!  I'm a HUGE White Stripes fan, so I love your inspiration for that.  If you don't mind me asking, what type of colorant did you use for the red?  It looks great!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2013)

I think it looks great, too. I hope you're going to post cut pics...hint...hint. :grin:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ooh, that's cool! I also want to see it cut.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 11, 2013)

excellent job!  so nicely colored!  can't wait for sliced pics, too!  ss.net's lovespell and blackrasperry vanilla are some my favorites!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!  here's cut pics. 
MegMatt927 The red I used is tkbtrading red oxide, darkened up with a bit of charcoal (it tends to go a bit rusty otherwise) Great to meet another White Stripes Fan! The song I had in mind was You Dont Know What Love Is, hence the Lovespell.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Great swirl and color choices!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

simply gorgeous!  love it!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful swirls and the colors pop! I now have swirl envy. :mrgreen:


----------



## kazmi (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice soap that goes perfect with the theme!  Love the swirls.


----------



## Relle (Jul 12, 2013)

Love your soap, they are huge bars.


----------



## Serenity (Jul 13, 2013)

Your soaps look amazing! Fantastic swirls! Got any pointers on how to get such great swirls? Did you pour at a medium trace or a bit thinner?  

How much charcoal do you think would be needed to get black, ie 1 tbsp ppo? 

Thanks


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jul 13, 2013)

Serenity said:


> Your soaps look amazing! Fantastic swirls! Got any pointers on how to get such great swirls? Did you pour at a medium trace or a bit thinner?
> 
> How much charcoal do you think would be needed to get black, ie 1 tbsp ppo?
> 
> Thanks



Thank you! I had intended a zebra swirl. I personally like to do those at a very thin trace. I realize my trace was just a bit too thick for that, at a medium.  But I went ahead a poured in that style any way. Down the length of the mold in alternating colors, at a height of 8-10 inches above the mold. Then I swirled in the mold with a spoon handle.  On the charcoal I've used a tablespoon ppo and gotten a dark gray


----------



## savonierre (Jul 14, 2013)

That is fantastic looking soap.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I love it can't wait until I can do this


----------



## kikajess (Nov 11, 2013)

This batch is such a classic-looking color combo. Very cool.


----------



## Saswede (Nov 12, 2013)

Very pretty - great colors, and the swirls look beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the swirls


----------



## neeners (Nov 13, 2013)

love it!!!!  the swirls are beautiful!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 14, 2013)

Ooh! I love those colors together!


----------

